# Impossible habiller bloc texte dans Pages



## Rollmops (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous 


Bizarrerie...


Sur Pages j'arrive à habiller une image avec un texte tapé normalement sur la page mais si je crée un bloc texte je n'arrive pas à habiller une image...le texte est coupé car il passe sous l'image et pourtant j'ai bien réglé les paramètres dans disposition (pinceau/disposition/ ajustement ==> automatique) 

Pourtant c'est possible 


Ci-joint une video qui montre que c'est possible (un peu plus de la moitié avec la girafe au centre du texte)


==> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=KpvkzsOO8N4&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DKpvkzsOO8N4&gl=FR


Y arrivaient -vous ? 


Merci


----------

